# [SOLVED] Doubt about Kaspersky Internet Security 2012



## Terabyte (May 24, 2012)

I have just purchased KIS 2012.
I was wondering that if I install it now and say format my PC in few months time can I still use the same key to install KIS after formatting?
Thanks!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 24, 2012)

Yes. You can. But remember you can format your PC 3 times only (In a year).


----------



## Terabyte (May 25, 2012)

^Ok will remember that.
Thanks!

*Mods can close the thread now*


----------



## mrintech (May 25, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yes. You can. But remember you can format your PC 3 times only (In a year).



+1

More than 3 times is also fine, but sometimes the software gets disabled by itself showing this error message: "You have exceeded the maximum number of activations allowed for the entered activation code"

Than you have to Contact Kaspersky support with receipt of your purchase etc. etc.

I have a valid activation code but it gives me Number of activations using this code exceeded - Kaspersky Lab Forum


----------



## coderunknown (May 25, 2012)

closing thread.


----------

